# .htaccess - Direkte Weiterleitung ohne Pause



## Ombra (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Domain.de und habe eine Wordpress-Installation in einem /ordner und ich möchte, dass beim Aufruf der domain.de direkt auf domain.de/ordner weitergeleitet wird ohne jeglichen Sekundenverlust. Es soll so sein, als ob direkt der /ordner aufgerufen wird. Sämtliche head oder meta Informationen von /ordner sollen berücksichtigt werden. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was icih meine!
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
bei welchem Hoster bist du den?
Bei den meisten kannst du bei den Domaineinstellungen direkt sagen auf welchen Ordner diese zeigen soll.

Grüße


----------



## Ombra (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Genau das habe ich schon gemacht!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
und ist dein Problem damit beseitigt oder besteht dies noch?

Grüße


----------



## Ombra (26. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem ist behoben. Danke


----------

